# Rigid Supply Tubes



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

So, for about the 5th time in the last few months I've had to deal with the chrome plating from rigid supply tubes flaking off when using a mechanical bender.

Anyone else suddenly having this problem?

I thought at first it was just the brand I was using (Brasscraft), but I'm finding the same problems with Dearborn, Mountain and Brasstech as well.

Surprisingly, the only ones I'm not having problems with are the ones from Newport Brass, but those are a special order item and can take awhile to get in.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Does your bender need some dry lube?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Adamche said:


> Does your bender need some dry lube?


I don't even know what that is.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

http://www.blastercorporation.com/The_Dry_Lube.html

dry lube


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

affordabledrain said:


> http://www.blastercorporation.com/The_Dry_Lube.html
> 
> dry lube


Just ordered a can on Amazon. Thank you.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

not a problem. I usually get mine form lowes.about 3.89 per can here


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I use food grade silicone. I have not seen a problem without it. I bought a bunch from Wolverine Brass sometime ago though.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> I use food grade silicone. I have not seen a problem without it. I bought a bunch from Wolverine Brass sometime ago though.


I pulled out my bender and coated it with powdered graphite to test the 'dry lube' theory. It made a big difference.

In doing so I noticed several fairly generous nicks in my bender.

I'm thinking it might be time to scrap the old bugger and buy a new one.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I think I have a Rothenburger...it will do 180 degree bend. Bought it at an HVAC supply.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

you could give it a polish up with fine emery paper or similar. it keeps them going longer:thumbsup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Adamche said:


> you could give it a polish up with fine emery paper or similar. it keeps them going longer:thumbsup:


It's at least 30 years old and has been rattling around in the back of my trucks for at least that long.

I think a simple Non-Denominational burial/funeral might be in order.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> It's at least 30 years old and has been rattling around in the back of my trucks for at least that long.
> 
> I think a simple Non-Denominational burial/funeral might be in order.


If you keep the old one for a spare in the back of the truck, it'll never disappear and will always be in the way, the new one will be a harder chase.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> If you keep the old one for a spare in the back of the truck, it'll never disappear and will always be in the way, the new one will be a harder chase.


True, I hate that.


----------

